# How much oil in a deep fryer



## Drew Cutter

I trying to use my deep fryer (new) with healthiest oils . How much oil do i use in my deep fryer ? My guess is virgin olive oil with butter (easiest to find than virgin coconut oil )


----------



## Ed Norman

Our little indoor electric has a tiny line scribed inside for the fill level. The outdoor turkey fryer, we put in the turkey, cover with water, remove turkey, mark the level, dump and dry it off and fill with oil.


----------



## Jeff54321

I think that a deep fryer is too hot for olive oil and butter. Olive oil has a smoke point of 375Â° which is also your frying temperature. Ghee would work if you want to use butter, but it too has about the same smoke point as olive oil. I would try peanut oil. 

As for filling the fryer look for a fill mark and expect it to be at about the half way point. The oil will expand and rise when you put something into the hot oil.


----------



## Drew Cutter

my understanding is that peanut oil is an acquired taste.


----------



## culpeper

Both olive oil and butter will burn at temps high enough for deep frying - neither is recommended for the purpose. Best to use an ordinary vegetable oil or canola or safflower oil, which won't impart any unwanted flavour to the foods you are cooking.

As a rule of thumb, you need enough oil so that your food can be kept as separated as possible while cooking, and so that it can be kept fully covered by oil. Overcrowding of a deep-fryer will result in a nothing more than a soggy mess! The oil should be smoking hot before the food is added. A handy test for correct temperature is to toss in a bread cube. It should be a golden colour after 30 seconds. 

Have you read the instruction manual that came with it? It should provide you with some very useful information. 'When all else fails, read the instructions!'.


----------



## Jeff54321

I have never thought of peanut oil as an acquired taste as it has very little flavor of its own and is commonly used for frying when a higher quality oil is desired.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I used to use peanut oil and I liked it, I switched to olive oil and I like it. To answer your question sort of, I have a Fry Daddy and it has a line on the inside for oil fill.

Ed Norman has a great idea for larger ones.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I also vote peanut oil for high temperature cooking...virgin olive oil looses a bit of it's "goodness" when used for cooking anyway. It really doesn't hold up well to the heat of deep frying.


----------



## Drew Cutter

i have a fry daddy. thanks for info . I yet to use it .


----------



## suitcase_sally

Are you very wealthy? My deep fryer requires about 2 quarts of oil to get to the "minimum" line. That would cost about $25 to fill. Olive oil has a low smoke point and isn't recommended for deep frying.

Never heard of peanut oil being an acquired taste.


----------



## Drew Cutter

I found a better source for virgin coconut oil for my deep fryer than my local grocery store and a American made Ghee for cooking.


----------

